

Coca-Cola introduces new caps to re-purpose bottles [video]  - hansy
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rWgCQgzJOU4

======
rogov
Several similar items can be found on Thingiverse by searching for "bottles".
I ran across a watering spout, a dumbbell attachment, and a sprayer.

